# Operas Involving a Ring to be given to the Queen in time of Trouble



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Let's list out all the operas where someone has been given a special ring that came from the queen and is to be given to the queen in time of dire need. Off the top of my head I know of these two:

Donizetti: Roberto Devereux (although the ring is delivered too late and Roberto is beheaded)

Flotow: Martha (the ring restores Lionel to dukedom and gets him his desired bride)


Okay folks. Let's hear some more, and please do note briefly (or more lengthily) the outcome of the ring.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmm, maybe I am being too narrow and should have simply asked for operas where the plot hinges on a ring of some sort. Then we could add Wagner's Ring and many others I am sure. Well, lets wait and see for now. That can be a different thread.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Rossini's Dona del lago (a king with a ring).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SimonTemplar said:


> Rossini's Dona del lago (a king with a ring).


And the ring is used by a young lady to deliver her beloved and her father from prison.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, if I can take the Queens out of it: 
1.There is the wedding ring that Lucia has to put on her finger that turns the story into a major tragedy.
2. Another ring that produces tragedy rather than bliss is the wedding ring Romeo puts on Juliette's finger.
3. And then there is the "faux ring" placed upon Butterfly's finger that eventually brings about her demise.
4. The ring that Lohengrin hands to Elsa in case her brother ever returns.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Well, if I can take the Queens out of it:
> 1.There is the wedding ring that Lucia has to put on her finger that turns the story into a major tragedy.
> 2. Another ring that produces tragedy rather than bliss is the wedding ring Romeo puts on Juliette's finger.
> 3. And then there is the "faux ring" placed upon Butterfly's finger that eventually brings about her demise.
> 4. The ring that Lohengrin hands to Elsa in case her brother ever returns.


Also, there's the scene where Melisande loses her wedding ring.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Doesn't Carmen also throw a ring back at Don José in the final act.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Herold's _Zampa_ - the pirate places a ring on a statue's finger, with unfortunate results.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SimonTemplar said:


> Herold's _Zampa_ - the pirate places a ring on a statue's finger, with unfortunate results.


How can you leave us hanging like this. Now I have to look it up to see what these unfortunate results are.

Here it is,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zampa

Fascinating story. Now I have another opera to seek out for purchase!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What about Wallace's Lurline? Simon, I think you are the one who posted Lurline some months back and I grabbed a copy. Here is part of the synopsis from Wikipedia:

"The magic ring Lurline had given Rudolph allows him to survive underwater, and he is now living in Lurline's palace beneath the Rhine."

It also has a happy ending for Lurline and Rudolph.


----------

